# Help with new Shrimps



## Lei (Jan 9, 2013)

I just bought some shrimps today for my little fish community tank. I researched it carefully before I got them, because I fell a little bit in love with them and couldn't help myself. I asked for Cherry Shrimps because I love how bright they are, but when I got them home and into their tank I realised they were see-through. So I guess I got some Ghost Shrimps instead, which I'm not upset about because they are pretty cool. I'd like to make it clear, this wasn't an impulse buy, I did look into it before I bought them (unfortunately, I researched Cherry Shrimps not Ghost Shrimps, but I'm hoping they need similar things!)

My question here is how do I look after these little shrimps now? I've got some Bronze Corys, Harlequin Rasboras, Bloodfin Tetras and White Cloud Minnows in the tank, the tank it maintained at a temperature of about 25'c. There's a little log in there that's perfect for the Shrimps to hide in as well.

Basically, if you've got some Ghost Shrimps, what do you do to look after them? Do you feed them specifically or do you leave them to eat the leftovers from the others? (I feed the fish a combination of tropical and goldfish flakes and daphnia twice a week, and the Corys get Hikaru Sinking Pellets, and Algae Pellets and live food once a week)

Also, because no where offered a straight answer to this: will the Bloodfin Tetras bother the Shrimps? The Shrimps aren't too much smaller than the Tetras, and most places advise that small Tetras won't eat the Shrimps, but I don't know if Bloodfin Tetras count as small Tetras. And, on the flipside, can I mix these with Cherry Shrimps or would they bully the Cherries?

Ooh, also, I have plants in the tank. Once they're a little more settled in I'll post a pic of them, one of them loves walking on the Moss Ball and another one keeps walking through the grassy stuff. One of them has spent the entire time home swimming around the tank! They've all tucked into their log since lights out as far as I can tell (they're hard to spot sometimes!)

Anyway, any advice you can give to a first-time shrimp owner would be appreciated!


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have ghost shrimp, and they are funny little characters, aren't they? I don't feed mine anything special, they eat alge and tiny leftover particles in the sand. They like a good place to hide, like your log. I have mine in with adult cardinal tetras and angels, and they are ok, they stay out of the open and take advantage of the cover provided by plants. You might want to check your purchase reciept, because I believe cherries are much more expensive than ghosts, and the store may have over charged you. I have seen cherries mixed with ghosts in other tanks, so they must be at least somewhat compatible. (please correct me if I'm wrong anyone) I would let the new guys settle in a while, before adding any others. You will enjoy the ghosts. Mine are 6 months, 3months, and 4weeks old, (bought at intervals) and I am amazed at how BIG the first one is! I have no problems finding him now! (The new ones are so tiny, I can go for days and not see them.) I call him "Big Daddy", and he gets along with the smaller shrimp just fine. (i was a bit concerned about the potential for cannabalism with some invertabrates) Do be careful to read up on any medications before using, as many meds that are fine for fish are bad for invertabrates.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You sure they are ghosts? Cherries will be clear colored at a young age, or just after being shipped. They will color up. Also ghost have a different body shape, with an arch in their back.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes. Baby cherries can fool you for a little while. Check to see how much you paid to ensure that you didn't get ripped off.

If they are ghosts, look at them carefully and inspect for any large white-colored wormy-looking things inside them. remove any shrimp that have these. They are parasites that are very difficult to eliminate from a tank if you let them get established.


----------



## Lei (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm, they could be baby Cherries, I didn't realise they were completely see through! The shrimps don't have a hump and as far as I can tell, no parasites. So, in that case, anything special you'd recommend for Cherries? All my research shows they are OK in their tank and should be able to eat the food the others are eating, but a lot of people suggest using blanched veggies - does anyone do this and if so, how often and what veggies? Also, is three OK or should I get more? 

And, the big question, will they be OK with Bloodfin Tetras? So far the Tetras have left them alone, and the Shrimps have been playing well with the others - one especially likes swimming around and sometimes even chases and plays with the Harlequins. They've settled in behind the filter as a permanent base, despite the fact that the tank is full of plants and there's a log there just for them. Pretty typical, really!


----------



## NBBetta (Jan 22, 2013)

Lei said:


> Hmm, they could be baby Cherries, I didn't realise they were completely see through! The shrimps don't have a hump and as far as I can tell, no parasites. So, in that case, anything special you'd recommend for Cherries? All my research shows they are OK in their tank and should be able to eat the food the others are eating, but a lot of people suggest using blanched veggies - does anyone do this and if so, how often and what veggies? Also, is three OK or should I get more?
> 
> And, the big question, will they be OK with Bloodfin Tetras? So far the Tetras have left them alone, and the Shrimps have been playing well with the others - one especially likes swimming around and sometimes even chases and plays with the Harlequins. They've settled in behind the filter as a permanent base, despite the fact that the tank is full of plants and there's a log there just for them. Pretty typical, really!


They should be fine with Bloodfin Tetras. When I first got my Shrimp I couldn't believe how FAST they can be when they want to! I have kept them with Neon Tetras, White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Bettas, Panda Garras, Mystery Snails and Pond Snails. I have NEVER had any problems with any of them not getting along. My Halfmoon Betta, Grumps, didn't like my Amano Shrimp the first time they met he tried to nip at him, but the Shrimp was gone so fast. I have never noticed my Tetras or Minnows to take any notice of them.

The biggest compeition that I could see occurring in your tank is between the Cories and the Shrimp. No one will get hurt, but if the Shrimp see your Cories with food they will pick it up and swim away into some little hole with the food. They love their food!

Shrimp are resilient little things. I left my apartment for 3 weeks. I thought I had brought all of my shrimp with me, it turned out I forgot one who was happy and healthy by the time I got back and lived off of little morsels that he found in the tank. So no special food is required. Especially not if you're also feeding Cories, they will most likely steal their food.

Just be sure not to use any medicine that has copper in it. They are extremely sensitive to copper. Other than that, there really aren't any special requirements.

Zara.


----------



## ric44 (Jan 22, 2013)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes. Baby cherries can fool you for a little while. Check to see how much you paid to ensure that you didn't get ripped off.
> 
> If they are ghosts, look at them carefully and inspect for any large white-colored wormy-looking things inside them. remove any shrimp that have these. They are parasites that are very difficult to eliminate from a tank if you let them get established.


Hmmm I didnt realize that ghost shrimp were host to parasites. Ill have to keen an eye on the ones I have. Mine are sharing a tank right now with some immature blue neos. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

